# What Game Vest / Packs Do you use or suggest?



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

Now that I know what it is like to my hand full with two birds in one hand and my gun in the other I want to get a game vest or pack. I was looking at the Pella Bird 'n Lite Upland Strap Vest.
[attachment=1:2qt7dfii]Pella 1.jpg[/attachment:2qt7dfii][attachment=0:2qt7dfii]pella 2.jpg[/attachment:2qt7dfii]

What do you guys use out in the field what would you recomend?


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

That vest looks pretty nice. I have just used a pretty basic upland vest that I bought at sportsmans for around $20. It works pretty good. I do think it would be nice to have the harness-tpye one though because I think you would be able to carry more without it all bouncing around. I used my backpack yesterday. Just bring alonga plastic grocery sack so everything doesn't get bloody and they will be fine in a backpack.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a Camelbak upland pack. Nice big game compartment, plenty of extra room for shells and other gear, plus it has a hydration bladder, so its great for longer walks and warmer days. I love this pack. I just wish they made it in camo as well, and with an elastic web on the back to hold a jacket when things warm up. Make those two adjustments, and I'd buy another one in a heartbeat. 

The only problem, I don't know if they sell them anymore!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Pella vests are nice but pricey. I use the Avery waterfowl strap vests for everything, they are very universal and much like the Pellas. I have 2 new Avery vests in the packaging for $25 each if your interested in one. (shadowgrass)
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Get the Pella. you aughta be able to find 'em fer 50-90 bucks, and they're dead sexy.

The only one better is: Wingworks vest made very exclusivly for the western upland hunter. Not as sexy, but truth be told a better vest is not made.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a Camelbak as well. Good vest for the money, and I like the bladder capacity. The thing doesn't breath though, so your back gets sweaty after hiking around a ton.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Mother.


----------



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

After looking at most of the ones you suggested I bought the Pella Bird n' Lite. I found it on sale at Sportsmans Warehouse. I like the feel of it loaded with all my gear just need to get some birds it now. Thanks for all the imput.


----------



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

I went out in the hunting this week with my new Pella Bird n' Lite. I must say I loved it. There were a few quirks but what doesnt have a few. It fit well and supported all the weight of my gear. I did not get to put a single bird into though. Oh well next season.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Russ J said:


> After looking at most of the ones you suggested I bought the Pella Bird n' Lite. I found it on sale at Sportsmans Warehouse. I like the feel of it loaded with all my gear just need to get some birds it now. Thanks for all the imput.


Too bad you spent money on that thing... I've got one I would have given ya.. piece of crap.

Wingworks is the WAY. Nothing even comes close.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I have a Camelbak upland pack. Nice big game compartment, plenty of extra room for shells and other gear, plus it has a hydration bladder...
> 
> The only problem, I don't know if they sell them anymore!


Wow, now that's my kind of vest, a big game compartment, can you can fit a whole deer in that thing? HA! HA! Just kid'n. :lol: :lol:

I'll second the Camelbak. I've had mine for a couple years now and love it.


----------

